# Back-up plan



## semeya (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi Everyone.

Re: 800K retirement deposit???

Have there been any reported problems regarding the retransferring of deposit from Thailand. Also with future political changes would you perceive any problems. Furthermore, without sounding very clinical, would having a Thai wife be part of the back-up plan for some to minimize their projected financial loses. I'm a single 65 and I enjoy the life style and having a Thai wife wasn't part of my retirement plan but would not totally rule out the possibilities!!!!!!
I welcome your opinion

Thanks in advance


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi, sorry but I don't understand your questions. "re-transferring of deposits"? what is that and what problems have been reported? how would losses result?

In the second part of your question I think you are asking if a non-imm type o visa with subsequent extension on the basis of supporting a thai wife, would be easier to get or to keep than the non-imm type O-A (retirement) visa. I don't see why, as if the Thai government wanted to shed some of its foreign resident population it would most probably tighten up criteria on both.


----------



## semeya (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi Bruce.

Sorry if you did not understand my question regarding re-transferring. Therefore, I will try to clarify the question. For example, if a deposit of 800k thb was made to a Bank in Thailand (one of the requirements for a retiree visa) then after a few years living in Thailand ,decided to return to your country of origin.
With your expat expertise Bruce. Can you see any problem with having the 800K thb transfer back to the country of choice. Also if there were any extreme political changes and you didn't have a Thai wife where you could have claim the 400k thb. Should that be of concern when focusing on a back-up plan out of Thailand.

Your expat expertise as usual is highly respected.

Thanks
Semeya


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

No problem S. It's not so much a "deposit" as a minimum balance required to be kept in the country in an approved bank account initially and then again in the period leading up to each annual renewal. I would not be concerned about the loss of these funds. Further, with both the non-imm O and O-A I think you have the option to fully or at least partly use income streams such as pensions in lieu of the minimum bank balance. For particulars you need to speak with staff of the specific Immigration bureau with which you will be dealing, as there are some variations from officer to officer and office to office.

The only potential problems with taking money out of the country is generally where ppl don't have the paperwork on hand to prove it was originally brought in by them and/or to prove that (Thai) tax was paid where applicable.


----------



## semeya (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi Bruce.
Just trying to dot all the I's and cross the T's as usual your opinion is greatly appreciated.
Have a good day!!!

Semeya


----------



## Gary Pope (Jun 11, 2010)

Bruce, It is good that you have brought this question up. When I lived in Brazil and they were going through a monetary crisis, the government did restrict outgoing flows of money in order to "stem the tide of money flight". I am not saying this will ever happen in Thailand but I think you, and we all, are wise to consider it and take steps to protect our funds. Just on a side note, I never believe taking a wife, Thai or not, rarely helps our financial picture.LOL Good Luck.


----------

